# Credits?



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I've tried searching and looked all through my User CP but I can not figure out what credits are for. :dunno: What are they for?


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

the goal is to have as much negative credit as possible.











<---see? i win


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha but what are they for? Why do mine keep going up?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

post whores have high counts LOL


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

How do you even get negative credits?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

hayden907 said:


> How do you even get negative credits?


By not posting


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

So they just slowly go away after time? Also what is the point to having credits?

EDIT: I'm a complete idiot and hadn't read my own thread before I posted this


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

hayden907 said:


> So they just slowly go away after time? Also what is the point to having credits?


Yes, and there is no point. They just give you an idea of how much someone posts


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

One last thing, so what's the point of banking?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

HAHA, idk its pretty stupid. It all really serves no purpose


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, I was pretty confused


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

My credits remind me of my bank account.


----------



## s.prec (Sep 22, 2010)

haha good one!


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Well this is disappointing, I wanted free things!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

just store a few hundred in the bank and your credits will never go negative


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

Credits Are Dumm!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

credits rule. But yeah, if you don't want to go negative just plunk down 1,000 in to your "savings" account.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

slowly crawling back up now after my summer hiatus!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> just store a few hundred in the bank and your credits will never go negative


Love the avatar


----------

